# Lohnt es sich?



## sortok (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich kenne mich in Diablo nicht so aus und wollte mal fragen ob es sich lohnt jetzt noch anzufangen? mit Diablo? 
Danke für alle antworten die ihr mir geben werdet (hoffe ich zu mindestens).


----------



## Rungor (19. Juni 2009)

mit diablo kann man immer anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  obs dir gefallen wird is ne andere sache^^

es ist einfach ein spiel das man wenn man grade lust hat einfach mal 15 min oder länger aufdreht bissl spielt und dann wieder abdreht...

wenns einem keinen spaß mehr macht dann hört man wieder auf ne zeit lang^^ ich hab auch vor 2 wochen wieder diablo 1 rausgeholt und nach 10 jahren wieder mal gespielt^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (20. Juni 2009)

Diablo 1 naja keineAhnung wieviele das noch zocken^^

Diablo 2 Aber immer doch!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. Juni 2009)

Ich hasse "Lohnt es sich noch anzufangen?" Threads. Egal in welchem Forum.


----------

